# Any one near Paisley, United Kingdom



## justinhcase (Mar 12, 2016)

If you are near Paisley, United Kingdom there is a large load of glassware going quite cheap.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322026560125?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

It is to far for me and the chap absolutely will not ship, which is going to cost him.


----------



## Dpetes (Mar 13, 2016)

Sold for £144.00 or $207.14 USD


----------

